# Results Hog Happenin' Shelby, NC



## Bruce B (Nov 3, 2007)

Got a call from Bill the Grill Guy;

Lotta Bull         Grand Champion
Buttrub.com     Reserve Grand Champion

Hoss's BBQ 1st Place Ribs

more results later.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW!  how bout dat Hoss!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 3, 2007)

One fine finish in bones there Hoss!
Congrats!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 3, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Got a call from Bill the Grill Guy;
> 
> Lotta Bull         Grand Champion
> Buttrub.com     Reserve Grand Champion
> ...



Not sure whether he called me or you first Bruce, cause he said for me to post the results too.  Guess he doesn't think either you or I or capable of following directions?  :roll:


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":2mrjm2s1]Got a call from Bill the Grill Guy;
> 
> Lotta Bull         Grand Champion
> Buttrub.com     Reserve Grand Champion
> ...



Not sure whether he called me or you first Bruce, cause he said for me to post the results too.  Guess he doesn't think either you or I or capable of following directions?  :roll:[/quote:2mrjm2s1]

Larry,

He actually called me first but I missed the call, then called him back and he said he had contacted you. I checked on the Board and did not see where you had posted the results so I just threw up there what he told me...sorry for the confusion bud.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 4, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> He actually called me first but I missed the call, then called him back and he said he had contacted you. I checked on the Board and did not see where you had posted the results so I just threw up there what he told me...sorry for the confusion bud.



No confusion Bruce, I just like giving Bill a hard time.  

He hurt me deeply when he called and said, "hey I couldn't get in touch with anyone else so I'm calling you with the results".


----------



## wittdog (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice Job Big E


----------

